# Terry the Bi Bipolar Polar Bear - NEW WEEKLY EPISODES!



## terrypolarbear (Aug 22, 2013)

Starting with this one... enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD9BcgtKOJc


----------

